
Don’t Make Squirrel Burgers - ScottWRobinson
http://leewaterman.com/dont-make-squirrel-burgers/?fbclid=IwAR0k5iEMCsS9y7fZmZH2asIOiWoorPc8hDfpRMCOLdF4voh6vKYem2gx3yY
======
justtopost
Ehh, I hate this metaphor. Squirrel is delicious, and many areas around the
world are in the midst of invasive species overpopulation. Emphatically, make
squirrel burgers! (Might avoid city animals, and add some extra fat however,
squirrel is very lean.) /yeehaw

Why not rat? Seems more analogous in quite a few ways...

